# L.O.B. Target #1 Bazookajoe8



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

03122120000238659222........nuf said!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

its like watching you shoot yourself in the leg. I cant help but watch and giggle a little. opcorn:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Open mouth, insert barrel eh?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I think he inserted the barrel in his last thread. I think this is actually Brad pulling the trigger.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Brad...Rest in Peace!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I suggest you laugh and giggle all that you can right now, because soon you won't be able to laugh anymore and as your slipping into the light on your way from this Earth all you will hear is me laughing and yelling "who is funny now!"


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

No one's saying you're not funny. You're are funny now. Kind of like the kids the O'Doyles pick on in Billy Madison. You're just waiting to see 'em get pummeled, cause it's really funny.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

This is gonna be good, Brads bombs are epic. I wonder who this is going to? :rofl:


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> its like watching you shoot yourself in the leg. I cant help but watch and giggle a little. opcorn:


Does that mean we can call Brad Puff's Plaxico Burress? ound:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmmm...... Interested to see how this works out for you.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

mrj205 said:


> Does that mean we can call Brad Puff's Plaxico Burress? ound:


Yeah, but he also wants to be funny, so he's like the love-child of Plaxico Burress and Hannibal Buress.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

I think the LOB best get themselves ready for a heaping serving of payback by da Nuclear Glow Worm!!! Booyahhhhaaaaa


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> I think the LOB best get themselves ready for a heaping serving of payback by da Nuclear Glow Worm!!! Booyahhhhaaaaa


I have a very vague feeling he himself will have a very bright nuclear glow about himself sooner than later......


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like joe opened up a can of worms. Glow ones that is.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> I have a very vague feeling he himself will have a very bright nuclear glow about himself sooner than later......


I already drew first blood on him on the pipe side buddy boy!!! You lob can't claim that!!! I WIN!!!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Brad, Good luck. I cant wait for Joe to open that lil tiny box ya sent em


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

This thread is full of WIN.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope this suicide mission of Brad's lasts longer than the first month....we've been havin' fun in the Rubber Room thinking up ways to make his life a living nightmare, so don't beg for Mercy too quickly, Glow Worm.....it takes the fun out making you suffer.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> I suggest you laugh and giggle all that you can right now, because soon you won't be able to laugh anymore and as your slipping into the light on your way from this Earth all you will hear is me laughing and yelling "who is funny now!"


I don't think you can laugh and yell at the same time....now, screaming and yelling stuff like "I SURRENDER!!!!" or "WHAT WAS I THINKING?!!!!!!", that's a different storyound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


See Brad? You are funny. Even Pete is amuzd!

:biglaugh:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> See Brad? You are funny. Even Pete is amuzd!
> 
> :biglaugh:


is knot

ound:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

why is it that you're all under the assumption that brad is sending a good bomb? I mean he is going for lob suppression and extinction....i dont know... just saying maybe your all looking at this the wrong way.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Glad I could bring a smile to everyone's face and help lift the spirit of the LOB's rubber room. Just think about the consequences of you retaliating.....I don't think you want to see that kind of destruction.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> why is it that you're all under the assumption that brad is sending a good bomb? I mean he is going for lob suppression and extinction....i dont know... just saying maybe your all looking at this the wrong way.


we're not assuming anything, Kev....good bomb, bad bomb, it doesn't matter.....the punishment will fit the crime...and since we didn't ask the Glow Worm to start this goofy-ass crusade against us, we don't have to play fair...and we won't:biggrin:



skfr518 said:


> Just think about the consequences of you retaliating.....I don't think you want to see that kind of destruction.


hmmmmm...you may be right about that, Brad:hmm:

I've given it some thought and yeah, we do wanna see that kind of destruction.:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Lets face it the l.o.b. is a bunch of washed up has beens.... I mean they've sunk so low that 1 man feels he can take them all on and be victorious. 














puff needs to add a "stirs the pot" smiley


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you Kevin I couldn't agree more with your statement and suggestion of sitr the pot smiley.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kevin, i guess your little llama brain doesnt work too well. he is not doing this all by his little self. he has asked all of puff to help his sorry ass out. 

and Brad, i know that your little(big) package is gonna hurt. but dont think you are gonna get the last laugh buddy! :nono:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i dont think my little llama brain works at all half the time.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

kapathy said:


> i dont think my little llama brain works at all half the time.


But your so pretty to look at so we forgive you :biglaugh:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

kapathy said:


> i dont think my little llama brain works at all half the time.


brain? what is this brain you speak of?

:wave:

We in the LOB never think, just act


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Really Brad? Really?


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't need a smiley. I will let the package in route do my talking.

It's gonna be L.O.B. Target #1 and done for you Mr. Brad.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> Lets face it the l.o.b. is a bunch of washed up has beens.... I mean they've sunk so low that 1 man feels he can take them all on and be victorious.





skfr518 said:


> Thank you Kevin I couldn't agree more with your statement.


oh, get a room, you two



bazookajoe8 said:


> Kevin, i guess your little llama brain doesnt work too well. he is not doing this all by his little self. he has asked all of puff to help his sorry ass out.


yeah, only the rest of Puff has way too much sense to join him....besides, I think they wanna sit back and get a good laugh or 20 when we murder him.



Trilobyte said:


> I don't need a smiley. I will let the package in route do my talking.
> 
> It's gonna be L.O.B. Target #1 and done for you Mr. Brad.


see?...I'm laughin' already:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i have a room.... its round with padding on the walls and floor.....and it has no windows..... i can entertain myself for hours.

besides I'm just the guy in the back of the crowd throwing pebbles, and pointing fingers..... like i said entertain myself for hours...


----------

